# What is the meaning of amber / orange light on GFCI outlet?



## vikasintl (Sep 13, 2015)

Well I have an GFCI outlet in back of the house  and it is first and close to panel in the circuit.... now I made a mistake and on the line side I wrongly put hot wire in where white was suppose to go and vice versa...put the white wire in where black was suppose to go ...

and also another problem ...downstream I have another outlet in this circuit and there was a mistake in wiring ...

but now they are corrected...

but when I push the test button on GFCI outlet it shows amber or orange color .. and I have the same brand and same model no. outlet inside the house and when I push the test button it turns yellow while this outlet in question outside turns amber or orange...

does it mean its defective?


----------



## beachguy005 (Sep 13, 2015)

Different manufacturers use different colors and some of them light when tripped while others have the light on and goes out when it trips.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 13, 2015)

If the circuit resets, then ignore the color. if it continues to trip, you have a problem.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 13, 2015)

Mine came with green lights showing that there was power, now the lights are gone, I think I will know when there is no power.


----------



## frodo (Sep 14, 2015)

I feel cheated,  I do not have lights on mine.

no power= tripped
power= not tripped


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 14, 2015)

frodo said:


> I feel cheated,  I do not have lights on mine.
> 
> no power= tripped
> power= not tripped



It's all good. you're saving on your electrical bill. It is amazing how many little LED lights are on 24/7 in almost every house in North America


----------



## frodo (Sep 14, 2015)

at night my computer,modum,scanner,copy machine,cable box,screen,and radio 
here on my desk looks like the cock pit of an airplane,,blinking,red green lights

oh..forgot the phone and answering machine

1 little blue light on the speaker,,that one is special


----------

